# Spots



## 01snowman (Oct 15, 2011)

Any luck with the spot run off any of the piers yet? I used to go to Springmaid in the Fall but no more


----------



## ROWDY ROD (Jul 25, 2017)

Had a good day a few weeks ago with spots but, I have had no luck with spots at this point at the MBSP pier .Could change at anytime now. The spot fisherman are there just no spots. Pompano are small and most whiting are small. If the spots start to run I will report about it. Lots of blues in the surf on live finger mullet, some keeper black drum on shrimp. Hopes this helps...


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Can get a decent one here and there right now, but not seeing any runs of any size yet. Might be a bit early still.


----------



## liljoe (Jul 20, 2010)

caut a 7''er off the point this morning-just saying-i'm grateful ! things were slow fer sure-micro blues n small pomps...sun so hot we moved up to ramp 23 and cot some 12'' blues and a blowtoad. full of hope for tomorrow liljoeda fishho


----------

